# Fahrrad gesucht!



## Rabowke (17. Juni 2013)

Guten Morgen,

das Wetter lacht und die angefutterten Pfunde aus dem Urlaub, nochmal Danke IHOP!  , sollen weg. Aus dem Grund suche ich ein Fahrrad, mit dem ich täglich zur Arbeit fahren kann ... ca. 12km hin und natürlich auch wieder 12km zurück.

Mir ist durchaus bewusst, dass es auch ein 300 EUR Baumarktfahrrad machen würde, allerdings suche ich etwas spezielles, etwas ... "einzigartiges". Aus dem Grund interessieren mich Fahrrader mit dem Gates Antriebsrahmen aus Carbon. Ich hab mich etwas belesen und im Grunde gibt es "nur" zwei Lager:

* super toll!
* super scheisse!



Habt ihr ggf. ein Fahrrad was ihr empfehlen könntet? *Optisch*, ohne Ahnung von Technik und Co, gefallen mir diese Fahrräder ausgesprochen gut! 

Es sollte sehr leicht sein, ~10 Gänge reichen mir vollkommen und es sollte für Straßen bzw. Fahrradwege optimiert sein, d.h. keine Mountainbikes o.ä.! Bei einem reinen Rennrad bin ich irgendwie skeptisch, aber es gibt ja schöne Alternativen ... diese Cross-/Citybikes. Leicht, dünne Reifen für wenig Widerstand.

Vorschläge mit Link zum Bestellen wären toll, ggf. auch direkt mit Lieferung zu einem Fahrradhändler meines Vertrauens, der das dann zusammenbaut.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Exar-K (17. Juni 2013)

Ein Arbeitskollege hat das weiße Fixie von Schindelhauer und ist damit recht zufrieden.
Optisch macht es natürlich einiges her, aber du musst es putzen wie verrückt, speziell bei schlechtem Wetter. 
Im Prinzip kannst du mit Schindelhauer nix falsch machen, nur sind die Räder halt etwas teurer.


----------



## Rabowke (17. Juni 2013)

Ich find das weiße Schindelhauer auch sehr ansprechend ... wie kommt den dein Kollege mit dem "fixed gear" zurecht? Berg auf könnte ich mir vorstellen ist eine Gangschaltung nicht verkehrt. 

Hat er auch diesen Carbonantrieb? Wenn ja, ist er damit zufrieden? Merkt er überhaupt einen Unterschied?


----------



## Exar-K (17. Juni 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Berg auf könnte ich mir vorstellen ist eine Gangschaltung nicht verkehrt.


 In Bremen? Keine Ahnung, sowas haben wir hier nicht. 

Fixie ist halt Gewöhnungssache, ohne Leerlauf mag nicht jeder. Wenn man nicht viel Rad fährt, ist das vielleicht nicht die erste Wahl. Du solltest es auf jeden Fall vorher mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Juni 2013)

Auf keinen Fall Fixie kaufen als "Anfänger", das ist brandgefährlich - selbst als "Profi" ist das nicht ohne. Es ist zudem auch nicht erlaubt bzw. zumindest sehr umstritten (es fehlt eine Bremse - Fixie-Fans sind wiederum der Meinung, das das verlangsamen durch das nicht-weitertreten eine Bremse sei) Sind Rennrad, Fixed-Gear Bike und Co im Straßenverkehr erlaubt? - Lokale Nachrichten, Videos, Bilder und mehr aus und für Osnabrück | noz.de Aber so oder so braucht man viel viel viel Übung, und entspanntes cruisen ist quasi unmöglich eben auch wegen des fehlenden Freilaufes. Ich selber fahre viel Mountainbike und würd trotzdem von so nem Rad lieber die Finger lassen. Fehlende Schutzbleche und feste Beleuchtung kann man ja noch akzeptieren, das hab ich am MTB auch nicht, aber diese Dinge machen das Rad ja auch nicht unsicherer (wenn man nachts dann Batterielichter nutzt). Und neben der Unsicherheit, wenn man es nicht perfekt beherrscht, kommt noch, dass ich es unkomfortabel finde, stets im "großen Gang" neu anfahren zu müssen, geschweige denn Steigungen zu überwinden... 

Hat dieser Hersteller denn NUR Fixies? Bei mir proviziert deren Seite nen Absturz  Und was genau gefällt Dir an den Rädern? Ich hab mal ein Bild rausgesucht: http://www.elektrobike-online.com/sixcms/media.php/6/UB_Schindelhauer_2011_victor_sp.jpg gefällt dir das, und wenn ja: warum? Ich sehe, dass das Modell wenigstens ne Vorderradbremse hat, aber auch das wäre mir viel zu gefährlich. NUR Vorderrad, dann fliegst Du über selbiges...


----------



## Rabowke (17. Juni 2013)

Hier gibts den aktuellen Katalog:
http://www.schindelhauerbikes.com/schindelhauer_catalogue_2013.pdf

Also das Victor hat in der Tat nur Vorderradbremse, das Siegfried Vorder- und Hinterradbremse. Ich persönlich liebäugel ja mit dem Ludwig VIII, das Fahrrad hat vorne und hinten eine Bremse und, wie es der Name schon verrät, acht Gänge. Für mich absolut ausreichend.

Als Beleuchtung hinten finde ich folgende Lösung sehr gut: LightSKIN LED-Sattelstütze

Passt mMn wunderbar zu den Schindelhauer Fahrrädern und sieht einfach nur toll aus. Schutzbleche sind übrigens als Option verfügbar, die Räder selbst haben diesen silbernen Ring, der hässliche Katzenaugen entbehrlich macht. Allerdings wurde mein Kumpel vom OA angehalten, angeblich wg. fehlender Katzenaugen -> er hat auf den Ring verwiesen sowie die Reflektoren in den Pedalen. Da musste sich das OA erstmal schlau machen, haben ihn dann aber ohne Strafe fahren lassen.

Ich finde die Fahrräder einfach sehr ansprechend und die Technik mit dem "neuen" Antriebsstrang interessiert mich halt.

Übrigens hab ich mir mal deinen Artikel oben durchgelesen: also so ein Fahrrad wäre keine Option für mich und ist auch nicht geplant. Das OA in Berlin würde mich, bei meinem Talent, jeden Tag 2x anhalten ... das kann selbst ich mir nicht leisten!


----------



## Herbboy (17. Juni 2013)

Die Sattelstütze LED halte ich für Humbug  da würd ich lieber ein kleines Anklemmlicht nehmen. Was ist, wenn dann mal irgendwas defekt ist bei dem Sattelstützenlicht, oder du verdeckst es wegen ner längeren Jacke, oder merkst nicht, dass es dreckig ist...?  Und so oder so: für vorne brauchst Du ja noch ein richtiges Licht, da reicht nicht ein kleines LED-Licht, außer du fährst IMMER auf recht gut beleuchteten Straßen. Ansonsten geht vlt ne Autotür auf, und der Fahrer sagt, er habe das Minilicht ja nicht sehen können, und dann bekommst Du nicht nur 20% Mitschuld, weil Du keinen Helm getragen hast Urteil des Oberlandesgerichts: Radfahrer ohne Helm tragen bei Unfällen eine Mitschuld - Panorama | STERN.DE  sondern vlt sogar 50-80%...   das ist btw ein unglaubliches Urteil, so was kann IMHO nicht sein: die Radlerin hat nichts falsch gemacht, das ist ja nicht so was wie zB bei nem Zebrastreifen rübergefahren oder auf der falschen Seite geradelt - wo kommen wir dann bei so nem Urteil hin? "weil es ohne Helm bekanntermaßen gefährlicher ist" - so ein Schwachsinn - nachher kriegt ein Motorradfahrer Mitschuld, weil er nicht mit dem Auto gefahren ist, denn Motorodfahren ist ja bekanntermaßen gefährlicher als Autofahren, oder man bekommt ne Mitschuld, weil man mit dem Rad nicht nur 15km/h gefahren ist usw.   

Aber das nur nebenbei    Schutzbleche wiederum: bei Regen machste halt Deinen Rücken dreckig, wenn Du keine hast. Da gibt es natürlich auch nachrüstbare zum Aufstecken. 

Was soll der Bucklige-Spaß denn kosten? Kannst Du das Rad denn in Deiner Firma unterstellen?


----------



## Rabowke (18. Juni 2013)

Leider zuviel ... das Ludwig 8 Modell kostet magere 1.600,00 EUR.  

Das ist auch, ganz ehrlich, der Grund, warum ich noch nicht losgerannt bin mit diesem "Shut up and take my Money!"-Gesichtsausdruck. Der Preis ist wirklich heftig und ich such nach optisch gleichwertigen Alternativen.

Das Fahrrad kann ich unterstellen, einige meiner Kollegen kommen mit Rad. So "hipp" das ich mir das Fahrrad ins Büro hängen würde bin ich jedoch nicht, d.h. es landet in einem doppelt gesicherten Fahrradkeller.

Wie ich bereits oben meinte bin ich eher der "Schönwetter-Fahrer", wenn überhaupt. Das ist ja der nächste Punkt, weiß ich, ob ich das die nächsten Monate durchziehe? Jeden Tag 20km, 5-6x die Woche? 

Also bis zu 1.000 EUR würde ich nicht lange überlegen, aber 1.600 EUR sind selbst mir zuviel bzw. wo ich erstmal schlucken muss. 

Also wenn jemand Alternativen hat, die mit den o.g. Fahrrädern vergleichbar ist ... nur die Hälfte kostet: raus damit!


----------



## Exar-K (18. Juni 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Also wenn jemand Alternativen hat, die mit den o.g. Fahrrädern vergleichbar ist ... nur die Hälfte kostet: raus damit!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabowke (18. Juni 2013)

... du Hupe!


----------



## Herbboy (18. Juni 2013)

Also, da solltest Du dich einfach noch weiter umschauen. Was Details angeht, könntest Du dann ja auch individualisieren. zB mal angenommen du willst unbedingt nen braunen Ledersattel, dann kann man den ja nachkaufen, und dann wird ein 600€-Rad auch kaum teurer deswegen - man kann sogar, wenn man so was wie ganz besondere Felgen will, für 200-300€ nachrüsten - dann ist ein gepimptes 600€-Rad immer noch keine 1000€ teuer usw. 

Was genau findest Du an der Optik dieser Schindelhauer denn SO viel besser als zB bei so einem Rad: https://www.boc24.de/produkt/Urban-Fuji-Declaration____387726.html klick mal auf "schwarz" und dann die Lupe im Vorschaubild. Das ist jetzt auch so ein "Citybike" im Rennrad-Design.



Soll es denn "Rennradlook" sein? Hier wäre zB auch ein sehr hochwertiges Trekkingbike im leichten MTB-Look: https://www.boc24.de/produkt/Herkelmann-Viana-Alfine-He-Trekkingrad____349662.html


Selbst 1000€ sind für ein Nicht-Sport-Fahrrad btw schon sehr sehr viel - von den 250€-Baumarkt-Hupen  halte ich zwar rein gar nichts, aber 500€ ist für ein Rad, das man nur für die City und Einkäufe oder gemütliche Ausflüge nutzt schon viel, zumal man da oft Auslaufmodelle (klingt doof bei nem FAHRrad, is aber so...) für 500€ bekommt, die an sich eher 800€-Bikes sind. Und 1000€, das geht da schon in den Bereich der absoluten Vielfahrer oder Sport - ich kenn niemanden, der "nur" zur Arbeit fahren will, vlt mal Cruisen oder so und SO viel Geld für ein Rad ausgeben würde ^^ 

Aber dann sogar 1600€ - meine Fresse, die lassen sich Lifestyle, "traditionellen" Namen und "unnötig gute" Materialien ganz schön entlohnen... ^^



PS: wolltest Du nicht vor einigen Monaten mal ein ganz anderes Rad (siehe Anhang) ...? ^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. Juni 2013)

Warum ein Fahrrad kaufen ?! Findet man doch an fast jeder Straße eines... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabowke (18. Juni 2013)

So ähnlich seh ich das ja auch ... wenn du dir den Laden anschaust, wo die Fahrräder in Berlin verkauft werden, dann weißt du, auf welche Zielgruppe das ausgerichtet ist. 

Der Brooks Sattel allein kostet übrigens ~160,00 EUR, auch viel Geld. 

Ansonsten find ich die Form, Design der Fahrräder einfach ansprechend. Allerdings erinnert mich das ganze an die iPhone Diskussion. Viel Geld für ein gelunges Design, aber ein 250 EUR Androidhandy macht das auch alles, was ein iPhone macht. 

Übrigens, die 1.600 EUR sind noch lange nicht die Fahnenstange ... das geht hoch bis 3.000 bei Schindelhauer. Allerdings meinte mein Fahrradaffiner Kumpel mehr als einmal, dass man für ein echt gutes Fahrrad, gut, nicht sehr gut, nicht brilliant, nicht extrem ... gut!, locker 1.000 EUR auf den Tisch legen kann und auch sollte.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Juni 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ansonsten find ich die Form, Design der Fahrräder einfach ansprechend. Allerdings erinnert mich das ganze an die iPhone Diskussion. Viel Geld für ein gelunges Design, aber ein 250 EUR Androidhandy macht das auch alles, was ein iPhone macht.


 Ja, aber was ist denn da der große Unterschied zu anderen "normalen" rennradartigen Citybikes, den DU siehst? Ich hab mal auf nem Bild (Anhang) das eine "Fuji" dem Ludwig VIII gegenübergestellt - sorry, aber: die wirken aus meiner Sicht fast identisch (wenn man sich die Farben gleich vorstellt), nur beim Fuji ist der Sattel was höher und der Lenker etwas "nach oben" gerichtet - beides Dinge, die man leicht ändern kann. und der Rahmen ist beim Ludwig teils nen Tick dicker, und die Gabel etwas nach vorne gebogen. 

Und dieses Fuji hab ich innerhalb von nur 2Min gefunden, das wird es doch noch andere geben, die einem Schindelhauer vom Design her ähnlich sehen bzw. leicht zu "veredeln" sind ^^ Und evlt. würd Dir das Fuji ebenso gut gefallen, wenn nicht wüsstest, dass es nur 600€ kostet und da "Schindelhauer" draufstehen würde und ein paar Kleinteile vlt noch "rustikaleres" Design hätten  

Wenn das Design jetzt wirklich sehr außergewöhnlich wäre, könnt ich es ja verstehen - zB hab ich auch zwei Räder von GT gehabt, ua auch das hier http://cdn.velospace.org/files/GtKarakoramSinglespeedMtb.jpg  man achte auf die Rahmenführung der Hinterradstrebe, so dass ein Dreieck unter dem Sattel entsteht - so was hat nur diese Firma.


Ich bin auch recht fahrrad-erfahren, d.h. ich bin keiner, der ein Trekkingbike nicht von nem MTB unterscheiden kann  und fahre selber schon viele Jahre MTB, hatte immer welche, die etwas teurer waren als "damals" für den Durchschnitt übllich - mein aktuelles MTB sollte 1400-1500€ laut Liste kosten, ich hab es in nem MTB-Shop für nur 800€ bekommen, weil es ein Vorjahresmodell war, das "endlich" weg sollte  aber mehr als 1000€ für ein "Freizeitrad", das ist schon extrem... ^^






> Übrigens, die 1.600 EUR sind noch lange nicht die Fahnenstange ... das geht hoch bis 3.000 bei Schindelhauer. Allerdings meinte mein Fahrradaffiner Kumpel mehr als einmal, dass man für ein echt gutes Fahrrad, gut, nicht sehr gut, nicht brilliant, nicht extrem ... gut!, locker 1.000 EUR auf den Tisch legen kann und auch sollte.


 das kommt darauf an, was Du mit dem Rad alles vorhast. Es gibt Räder auch für 500-600€, bei denen alles wichtige einem 1000€-Rad in nichts nachsteht und nur bei unwesentlichen Dingen "gespart" wird. zB brauchst Du als jemand, der bei schönem Wetter idR nur 30km pro Tag fährt, nun wirklich nicht die teuersten Naben und Felgen, aber ne gute Schaltung sollte doch dabei sein. Und wenn du wirklich sportlich fährst, sind 1000€ eher nötig als nur 500€.

Aber 3000€, so was kenn ich nur von Renn/Mountain-Bikes mit absoluten Edelmaterialien für Leute, denen es auf 10 Gramm mehr oder weniger ankommt... ^^


----------



## Rabowke (1. Juli 2013)

Endlich haben wir es dieses WE mal geschafft zu dem Fahrradladen in Berlin zu fahren, der die Schindelhauer verkauft. Die hatten auch genau das Modell, was ich haben wollte, zur Probe. Natürlich hast es sich meine Freundin nicht nehmen lassen und ist dann gleich mal "Lotte" Probe gefahren.  

Für mich nicht nachvollziehbar: die Modelle sind so gut wie ausverkauft. Vom Ludwig gibt es nur noch Alu, weiß und schwarz sind seit März 2013 für das Jahr 2013 ausverkauft gewesen.

D.h. würde ich jetzt weiß haben wollen, müsste ich für das Modelljahr 2014 vorbestellen. 

Die Probefahrt selbst war grandios ... ich hätte nicht gedacht, wie leise dieser Gates Carbon Antrieb ist. Du hörst absolut nichts. Lautlos. Es fährt sich sehr einfach und mal kurz in die Pedale getreten und du hast eine wirklich hohe Geschwindigkeit erreicht.

D.h. ich werde wohl in den sauren Apfel beißen und mir das Ludwig 8 in Alu kaufen und für meine Freundin das Lotte in rot.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juli 2013)

Also, bist Du denn überhaupt mal andere NEUE Räder probegefahren um die 600-1000€? ^^  Meine letzten 3-4 Räder waren auch lautlos (beim Treten), und das ist an sich bei einem Rad, bei dem die Schaltung und Kette noch neu/gepflegt ist, nichts ungewöhnliches. Wobei ich das ehrlich gesagt auch gar nicht mal als Vorteil empfinde: die Fußgänger sollen dich ja noch hören können   ich lass daher immer mal kurz den Leerlauf kommen, wenn ich mich Fußgängern nähere.


----------



## Rabowke (1. Juli 2013)

Sind wir ... und wir haben den Unterschied sofort gemerkt, obwohl wir die absoluten Fahrradfahrn00bs sind. 
Ich könnte ja auch mal anders fragen ... bist du mal so ein Gates Carbonriehmen Fahrrad gefahren?  

Mich hat ja wirklich nur erschüttert, wie gut sich solche Fahrräder verkaufen. Der Verkäufer in dem Laden meinte, die Schindelhauerfahrräder sind seine Verkaufsschlager. Das die meisten Modelle schon in dem Monat der Vorstellung vergriffen sind, erstaunt mich ... vorallem für die aufgerufenen Preise.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juli 2013)

Nein, bin ich nicht selber gefahren - aber selbst wenn es noch leiser und "angenehmer" wäre, würde ich nicht so viel draufzahlen  außer VIELLEICHT ich hätte echt so viel Geld, dass ich deswegen auf nichts anderes "wichtiges" verzichten müsste ^^ aber ich persönlich würde es trotzdem NICHT kaufen, weil ich das Rad auch mal wo stehenlassen können will, ohne Schiss vor einem Diebstahl zu haben. Für Sport hab ich mein "teures" MTB, das lass ich nie draußen stehen, ohne dass ich es im Blick hab. Für den Rest hab ich ein altes Bike, damals war das zwar auch ein "teures" MTB, das aber optisch schon deutlich ramponiert ist - das klaut garantiert keiner   fährt aber noch wie ne Eins.

Ach ja: was ist denn mit den Folgekosten? Kann die Werkstatt um die Ecke das warten, oder muss man dafür einen evlt. auch teuren Schindelhauer-Händler nehmen?


Wegen der Nachfrage: die stellen natürlich viel weniger her als andere, die eher 3-5 mal so viele Räder in Massenproduktion herstellen und verkaufen, dafür aber dann zu 1/4 bis 1/2 des Preises. Und ich denke mal, dass die das auch in "Handarbeit" machen und nicht am Fließband, was selbst bei hochwertigen Bikes durchaus üblich ist. Und/oder vlt wird auch bewusst Knappheit geschaffen, um es als was "Besonderes" wirken zu lassen. Im MTB-Bereich gab es auch so ne Firma, die haben die Rahmen "per Hand" selber geschweisst, die Räder waren dann sauteuer, und die hätten das auch in Massenproduktion herstellen können - wollten die aber nicht  

Außerdem ist mir in letzter Zeit auch ab und an ne Werbung für Schindelhauer aufgefallen - davor hatte ich noch nie was von der Firma gehört. Und was sicher auch noch dazukommt ist der allgemeine Trend zum Rad: Gesundheit, Umwelt und Benzinpreise. Grad Gutverdiener sind dann Kandidaten, die sicher eher dann zu so einem Bike tendieren als zu nem auch schon sehr guten 800€-Modell. Oder auch jüngere "Normalverdiener" haben sowieso mittlerweile oft gar kein eigenes Auto mehr, die können dann beim Rad was "richtig gutes" leisten, da sie kein Auto bezahlen müssen - da steigt die Nachfrage nach solchen "Edelbikes" dann nochmal.

Das sind jedenfalls meine mir logisch erscheinenden Theorien - vlt. stehen aber auch in anderen Städten massenhaft solche Räder bei Händler und verstauben...


----------



## pazzo76 (1. Juli 2013)

hallo zusammen.. ich muss mich nun auch mal zu wort melden da ich die selben probleme habe..

vorab zu herbboy.. dein vergleich hinkt.. das fuji ist ein singlespeed ohne gates und alfine.. wenn man das nachrüstet was nicht geht bei dem bike wegen fehlender öffnung am rahmen sind das locker 600 euro ohne einbau.. dann noch die anderen dinge von dir angesprochen und schon sind es 1500 euro.. 

räder mit gates und alfine liegen zwischen 1000 und 1500.. open end..

ich befasse mich als laie nun auch schon seit wochen und komme am schindelhauer nicht vorbei..

jedoch der verwirrung und als beitrag hier noch was ich so am start habe 

preisleistungskiller statt 1600 nun 999 bei fahrrad.de das serious intention gates alfine 11 28" jedoch gefällt der Mittelrohrrahmen mir nicht 100%ig..

ebike traum das Grace Easy mit Nabenschaltung und Heckantrieb von Bionx und Rahmenakku.. einmalig soweit mir bekannt..

veloheld lane.. auch super aber fast ausverkauft..

diamant 247 ( geschmackssache )

vivarad.de bellissimo / dura oder riser.. alle können aufgerüstet werden..

hier ne schöne sammlung http://beltbik.es/

hier noch ein link zu einem thread mit ähnlichen bikes/bildern zum Thema

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/archive/index.php?t-618017.html

Wenn der Themenstarter an einem Sammelkauf ist bzw noch andere Mitleser und User hier bitte ich um Info.. ich habe hier 2 SH Händler die noch Modelle haben und ich bin von berufswegen Einkäufer und daher ein harter Verhandlungspartner.. 

bitte um kurze Info danke

grüsse pazzo


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juli 2013)

pazzo76 schrieb:


> hallo zusammen.. ich muss mich nun auch mal zu wort melden da ich die selben probleme habe..
> 
> vorab zu herbboy.. dein vergleich hinkt.. das fuji ist ein singlespeed ohne gates und alfine.. wenn man das nachrüstet was nicht geht bei dem bike wegen fehlender öffnung am rahmen sind das locker 600 euro ohne einbau.. dann noch die anderen dinge von dir angesprochen und schon sind es 1500 euro..


 Mir ging es dabei doch nur ums Design, weil Rabowke ja vor allem das Design ansprach - ne Probefahrt hatte er damals ja noch gar nicht gemacht. Und da kannst Du eben eines wie das Fuji nehmen. Das war nur ein "Designbeispiel" um zu zeigen, dass man solche Räder schnell finden kann - das EINE Fuji speziell, was ich da hingepostet hatte, passt halt wohl nicht, da hab ich auch gar nicht drauf geachtet, was das nun für ne Schaltung usw. hat - aber man kann Räder ganz generell "in dieser Art" wie die von Schindelhauer halt auch günstiger finden und dann selber umrüsten BEZÜGLICH DESIGN-Kleinigkeiten. 

Mir ging es nie darum, dass man dort dann irgendwas mit gates oder alfine oder so einbauen sollte, also es ging gar nicht um "funktionale" Technik. Denn ein Rad für 600-800€ hat an sich immer eine Top-Schaltung und Antrieb für Freizeit-Rad-Niveau&co, da muss man grad wenn es eh "nur" ein Freizeit-Rad ist nun wirklich nichts mehr verbessern... 

wenn einem diese "besonderen" Antriebe natürlich wichtig erscheinen, dann isses doch logisch, dass man sich direkt ein Rad kauft, was das schon hat.


----------



## pazzo76 (1. Juli 2013)

klar vom Desgin gebe ich dir vollkommen recht.. aber es gibt kaum räder die diese optik bieten und diese features.. das ist schwer zu finden..

und ich habe herausgelesen beim themenstarter das ihm der riemenantrieb und eine nabenschaltung wichtig ist genauso wie die optik..

wie gesagt winde ich mich auch seit tagen und frage mich muss das sein? 

aber was will man machen.. geschmack kostet bekanntlich geld ab und zu 

und ich hatte zuvor ein rad von der stange und war totunglücklich.. obwohl xt deore schaltung und bliblablup aber klappert und nervte nur..

zudem wer braucht bitte im alltag 83 gänge? das ist wie beim fernseher immer mehr HZ Frequenzen damit es wichtig aussieht..  

bzw pixeln bei der kamera.. aber mehr ist nicht immer besser.. however..

ich fahre morgen mal das SH  bin gespannt und melde mich morgen wieder


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juli 2013)

Klar, die ganzen Gänge der klassischen Schaltung bei den Rädern heutzutage braucht man nie alle, aber es ist ja so: man "hat" zwar zB 24 Gänge, aber ein Teil von denen sollte man ja allein schon mechanisch nicht nutzen, weil die Kette dabei zu schief steht. D.h da fallen idR schon mind 6 Gänge flach.

Aber das ist ja auch egal: die Schaltung wird nicht relevant teurer, nur weil Du vorne 3 statt nur 2 Kettenblätter hast - aber mit 3 hast Du direkt 24 statt "nur" 18 Gänge zu Verfügung, wenn Du hinten ein 9fach-Ritzel hast. Ich persönlich nutze bei meinem MTB zB das kleinste Kettenblatt vorne fast nie, und mir würden auch hinten wohl 7 Ritzel reichen, also 14 Gänge insgesamt. Aber hinten haben Räder nunmal heutzutage 8 bis 10 Ritzel, auch weil die Technik mittlerweile diese Präzision gut stemmen kann, die dafür nötig ist: eine halbwegs ordentlich eingestellte XT-Schaltung bedient diese Ritzel über Jahre hinweg Millimetergenau, da muss man maximal mal eine Stellschraube um 1/4 bis 1/2 Drehung reinziehen, um auszugleichen, dass das Zugkabel sich im Laufe der Jahre leicht gedehnt hat  und wichtig ist da auch nur die Schaltung - der Rest muss nicht unbedingt auch XT sein. Guter Rahmen, gute Schaltung, gute Felge&Nabe, der Rest "Mittelklasse" - das ist dann schon absolut Top.

Ich will auch keinem eine besondere Schaltung oder so was ausreden - ich will nur drauf hinweisen, dass auch Räder für 600-800€ schon verdammt gut sein können, vor allem wenn es Restposten/Auslaufmodelle sind, und man es sich überlegen sollte, sich vielleicht nur vom Style- und "Edel sein"-Faktor blenden zu lassen und für wenig Mehrkomfort gleich das Doppelte hinzublättern


----------



## Bonkic (1. Juli 2013)

vielleicht hilft dir das ja bei der entscheidungsfindung: 

Babes on bicycles : theCHIVE

da sind auf jeden fall ein paar interessante modelle dabei.


----------



## Rabowke (2. Juli 2013)

theChive ist schon eine tolle Seite ... wir waren übrigens in deren Büro in LA am Venice Beach. Wie die arbeiten, machen andere Urlaub!  

Außerdem bin ich gespannt, was pazzo76 zu den Fahrrädern sagt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Juli 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> Babes on bicycles : theCHIVE


 Schlechte Schnappschüsse. Man kann vor lauter Brüsten und Ärsche kaum ein Fahrrad in seiner vollen Pracht begutachten.


----------



## Enisra (2. Juli 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Schlechte Schnappschüsse. Man kann vor lauter Brüsten und Ärsche kaum ein Fahrrad in seiner vollen Pracht begutachten.


 
Fahräder?
Ich wollte schon den Post als "Verbreitung Pornografischer Website" melden


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Juli 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> Fahräder?
> Ich wollte schon den Post als "Verbreitung Pornografischer Website" melden


 Ach, das ist ja noch harmlos. Da habe ich hier schon schlimmere Links gesehen (u.a. Rabis Gayporn-Game)


----------



## pazzo76 (2. Juli 2013)

Guten morgen 

nun.. nett.. sind die bei den rädern dabei???


----------



## Rabowke (2. Juli 2013)

Ich fürchte nicht ... wir waren am Samstag in einem Fahrradladen hier in Berlin, und da hat sich eine ~45j Frau für Lotte interessiert.  

Ich hab jetzt übrigens Lotte für meine Freundin bestellt und das Ludwig 8 für mich. Hoffe die Fahrräder sind zum Wochenende fertig!


----------



## pazzo76 (2. Juli 2013)

@rabowke

also bestellt ... fein  dann bist du ein schritt weiter als ich ... darf ich fragen was du nun bezahlt hast? für das ludwig... was konntest du preislich noch rausholen?


----------



## Rabowke (2. Juli 2013)

Nichts ... den wie der Verkäufer schon meinte, die Kunden reißen ihnen förmlich die Fahrräder aus den Händen. Des Weiteren hab ich am WE etwas gesucht und geschaut, und hab einige Shops gefunden, wo die Schindelhauer für 5 EUR unter dem UVP angeboten werden. 

Allerdings kommt hier noch Versand oben drauf ... 

Des Weiteren soll die Montage wg. dem Gates Riemen schon knifflig sein bzw. man kann hier relativ viel falsch machen. D.h. richtig sparen ist nicht drin, ganz im Gegenteil. So bestell ich das lieber über den Laden, die bauen mir die Fahrräder zusammen und montieren noch die Lightskin Stangen, Licht und Schutzbleche, die übrigens optisch echt gut aussehen.

Die Fahrräder sind nicht günstig ... aber toll.


----------



## pazzo76 (2. Juli 2013)

mist aber danke..  hoffte somit für morgen argumente zu erhalten.. 

aber klar wenn dann im fachgeschäft und fix und fertig kaufen..

was mich noch juckt ist was ist wenn doch mal was am bike ist.. ist es dann autom. teurer? kann jeder oder nur dort wo gekauft.. ( ist bei mir aufwand und weg jedesmal dort hin zu müssen )

bin echt hin und hergerissen.. nur das es das serious nicht wird weis ich .. echt schwer.. viel geld für nix oder nur optik.. engel und teufel sitzen beide bei mir auf der schulter und batteln sich 

Der Preisfuchs hat noch das entdeckt.. 

28" Singlespeed Leader NXS-3 3Gang Nabenschaltung Silbermatt / Speedbike | eBay

aber befürchte you get what you pay for ? 

ps hab eben Antwort von vivarad.de erhalten das diese singlespeeds auch mit alfine 8 oder 11 erhältich sind .. nur ohne gates da rahmen nicht teilbar..


----------



## pazzo76 (2. Juli 2013)

und noch was fürs auge 

Designed by mika amaro - Exclusive Single Speed Bikes and more


----------



## Rabowke (2. Juli 2013)

Oha ... die mika amaro Fahrräder sehen auch sehr gut aus, danke für den Hinweis! 

Allerdings sind sie mit herkömmlicher Technik ausgestattet, die würde ich jetzt nicht mehr fahren wollen. Dieser Gates Antrieb hat mich echt überzeugt.


----------



## pazzo76 (3. Juli 2013)

so ich hab auch zugeschlagen.. bin nicht drum rum gekommen.. mir gefiel einfach nix anderes mehr 

hab hart verhandelt und nun wie folgt bestellt..

Ludwig  8 mit Schutzblech / Satteltasche Brooks / Lyzene Lampe vorne / Sattel  LED / Schloss / Spezial Torx am Sattel  / Inspektionen frei lebenslang

in weiss für 1600  Aussteller aber war nix dran.. 

HAPPY!


----------



## Rabowke (3. Juli 2013)

Oha ... schöner Preis! 

Darf ich fragen wo genau du zugeschlagen hast?


----------



## Herbboy (3. Juli 2013)

pazzo76 schrieb:


> so ich hab auch zugeschlagen.. bin nicht drum rum gekommen.. mir gefiel einfach nix anderes mehr
> 
> hab hart verhandelt und nun wie folgt bestellt..
> 
> ...



Inspektionen frei lebenslang? ^^  das ist ja quasi so, als wäre dann das Rad quasi um 50% preisreduziert ^^  eine normale Inspektion bei einem normalen Rad kostet ja schon ihre 40-70€, und sagen wir mal, dass Du 1x im Jahr eine machst: das sind nach 15 Jahren dann ja schon mindestens 600€ ^^ 



@Rabowke: ist der Antrieb echt SO extrem viel anders, oder hattest Du vlt als "normal"-Räder welche, die nicht grad optimal waren? ^^  ich mein: "nix anderes mehr fahren wollen" ist schon eine harte Aussage, das hört sich an, als wäre das Rad quasi ein 5er BMW mit Servolenkung&co und alle anderen Räder maximale wie ein Trabbi


----------



## Rabowke (3. Juli 2013)

Nein, natürlich nicht extrem viel anders ... "leider" muss man immer noch selbst in die Pedale treten!  

Es fährt sich aber deutlich angenehmer und der Unterschied ist selbst für einen Laien wie mich bemerkbar. Wenn meine Freundin heute nicht lange arbeiten müsste, hätten wir unsere Fahrräder auch schon heute geholt. Allerdings will ich vor Ort, dass der Verkäufer uns die Fahrräder optimal einstellt.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Juli 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Nein, natürlich nicht extrem viel anders ... "leider" muss man immer noch selbst in die Pedale treten!
> 
> Es fährt sich aber deutlich angenehmer und der Unterschied ist selbst für einen Laien wie mich bemerkbar. Wenn meine Freundin heute nicht lange arbeiten müsste, hätten wir unsere Fahrräder auch schon heute geholt. Allerdings will ich vor Ort, dass der Verkäufer uns die Fahrräder optimal einstellt.


 
bei dem Preis würd ich an Deiner Stelle erwarten, dass ein Kate Upton-Double mir das im Hotpants und hochgebundenem Shirt bei mir zu Hause einstellt!


----------



## Rabowke (3. Juli 2013)

Da muss wohl meine Freundin herhalten ... wobei sie nicht so große Hupen hat und ihr Becken ist, zum Glück, deutlich schmaler!


----------



## pazzo76 (3. Juli 2013)

zur inspektion.. die sache ist die das bei dem bike sooo selten was ist das er sagte das er damit kein prob hat.. zudem ist das ein service den er generell anbietet ( kundenbindung ) und wenn was größeres ist dann sind die ersten 2 jahrer eh garantie.. 

ich muss auch sagen das ich nie großartig service in anspruch nehmen musste.. aber gut zu wissen das ich wo hin kann wenn doch mal was sein sollte.. 

bekomme meins samstag und werde dann posten...


----------



## Herbboy (3. Juli 2013)

pazzo76 schrieb:


> bekomme meins samstag und werde dann posten...


 nicht radeln? ^^


----------



## Rabowke (5. Juli 2013)

Leider konnten wir nur mein Fahrrad abholen, das meiner Freundin war nicht fertig bzw. hat sich dort ein Problem ergeben. Aufgrund des Rahmendesign passt die Lightskin Sattelstange nicht weit genug rein. Damit war der Sattel zu hoch ... also Lightskin Stange wieder ab und der Fahrradverkäufer wollte die org. Sattelstange kürzen, aber hier versagte entweder sein handwerkliches Geschick oder, wie er es meinte, seine Werkbank.

D.h. meine Freundin ist jetzt leider doppelt pissig ... erstens ist ihr Fahrrad nicht fertig gewesen und zweitens muss sie auf die sehr stylische Lightskin Stange verzichten.

Aber vllt. bessert Schindelhauer hier nach ... denn rein praktisch kann die Lightskin Stange auch deutlich kürzer hergestellt werden. 

Aber ansonsten schönes Fahrrad ... wobei mir gestern Abend, ich musste natürlich eine Runde fahren, nochmal deutlich geworden ist, wie sehr man auf asphaltierte Straßen bzw. tip top Radwege angewiesen ist. Auf Kopfsteinpflaster sieht man dann ungefähr so aus, wie 19j Jungs in einem tiefergelegten & brettharten Golf!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Juli 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Aber ansonsten schönes Fahrrad ... wobei mir gestern Abend, ich musste natürlich eine Runde fahren, nochmal deutlich geworden ist, wie sehr man auf asphaltierte Straßen bzw. tip top Radwege angewiesen ist. Auf Kopfsteinpflaster sieht man dann ungefähr so aus, wie 19j Jungs in einem tiefergelegten & brettharten Golf!


 Keinerlei Federung ???

AUA !!! Na das gibt Eiersalat.


----------



## Rabowke (5. Juli 2013)

http://www.blueglobe.com.au/sites/w.../product_full/bikedress_schindelhauer_012.jpg

Wobei das nicht das 2013'er Modell ist. Aber das ist mein neues Fahrrad!  

Hier ist das 2013'er Modell: https://www.taeves-radladen.de/media/satchmo_images/productimage-picture-schindelhauer-ludwig-8-gang-2013-1670.jpg ( Das ist mein neues Fahrrad! )

Ich finds einfach nur schön!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Juli 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Täusche ich mich jetzt oder fehlt neben einer Federung auch eine Gangschaltung ? Das Pedal-Zahnrad sieht so "nackig" aus...


----------



## Rabowke (5. Juli 2013)

Du täuscht dich nicht ... beim ersten Bild. Scheinbar ist das erste Bild das Siegfried, das Model ohne Gangschaltung. Auf dem zweiten Bild ist dann das Ludwig 8 mit, richtig geraten, 8 Gängen als Narbenschaltung.

Das Model mit 11 Gängen hätte mal locker flockig 400 EUR mehr gekostet ...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Juli 2013)

Hmm... Unter diesem Umständen brauchst du neben gescheiten Radwegen auch ausschließlich flache Ebenen.
Mit so nem Rad hätte ich hier im hügeligen Sauerland keinen Spaß. Da brauche ich doch schon meine 21 Gänge. 

Apropos... Heute abend müsste ich mich auch mal für Stunde auf den Drahtesel setzen. Das momentane Wetter und die Temperaturen sind geradezu ideal dafür.


----------



## Rabowke (5. Juli 2013)

Also die Übersetzung ist eigentlich kein Problem ... 

Ich glaub das Model mit 18 Gängen und besseren Bremsen kostet ~3.000 EUR.  

Da hört selbst für mich der Spass auf. Ich muss mal schauen ab wann ich mit dem Fahrrad zur Arbeit fahre, 10km hin und 10km zurück ... das 5x die Woche. Macht im Monat immerhin 400km ...


----------



## Enisra (5. Juli 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Hmm... Unter diesem Umständen brauchst du neben gescheiten Radwegen auch ausschließlich flache Ebenen.
> Mit so nem Rad hätte ich hier im hügeligen Sauerland keinen Spaß. Da brauche ich doch schon meine 21 Gänge.


 
naja, aber Herr Stinson wohnt auch in Berlin, die Orte heißen zwar Prenzlauer *Berg*, sind zwar mit 91m aber eher ein "Buckel" in gegenden mit richtigeren Bergen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Juli 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, aber Herr Stinson wohnt auch in Berlin, die Orte heißen zwar Prenzlauer *Berg*, sind zwar mit 91m aber eher ein "Buckel" in gegenden mit richtigeren Bergen


 

Jaja... Sowas erinnert mich an eine ehemalige Flamme aus dem Münsterland, die mir mal die stärkste Anhöhung auf einem Spielplatz irgendwo in Gronau gezeigt hat. Ich musste sowas von lachen, weil selbst die Bezeichung "Hügel" schon zuviel gewesen wäre.

Noch mehr lachen musste ich aber immer, wenn ich mit ihr Spaziergänge in meinem Heimatort gemacht habe und sie nach einigen Wegen mit mehr oder weniger vorhandenen Steigungen total aus der Puste war... Flachland-Menschen eben, die kennen Berge wohl nur aus Fotos...


----------



## Exar-K (5. Juli 2013)

Schönes Fahrrad, wäre mir aber zu teuer. Soviel zahl ich dann doch nicht, nur für's Design. 




sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Keinerlei Federung ???


 Je mehr Federung im Stadtverkehr, desto unnötiger und teurer, das ist eher was für Geländefahrer.
Für Otto Normalradler sind z.B. Gabelfederungen zwar ok, aber eigentlich  verzichtbar wenn man eh nur auf befestigten Straßen unterwegs ist. Das  spart Gewicht und Geld.


----------



## Rabowke (5. Juli 2013)

Für's Gelände hab ich ein Bulls Wild irgendwas ... auch ein schönes Fahrrad, aber ich werd probieren das zu verkaufen.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Juli 2013)

Nochmal zur Schaltung/Gänge: Du kannst aber Gänge bei dem Rad aber selber schalten, oder? ^^  das war jetzt was verwirrend mit "keine Schaltung" 


Zur Federung: das braucht man selbst im Gelände nur bedingt, wenn man eher Downhillmäßig unterwegs ist, ansonsten bringt die eh nicht viel - ich hab an der Vordergabel eine, die hab ich bewusst sehr hart eingestellt, damit es nur bei echt rupiggem Gelände was ruhiger wird. Ich fahr gerne "Trials" und im normalen Stadtpark und auch viel Straße, da brauch ich definitiv keine Vollfederung (Fully)

Auf Asphalt stört ne weiche Federung sogar ganz extrem, ich weiß noch damals, als "Fullies" total Trend wurden und auch für 200-300€ zu haben waren. Da hab ich alle Nase lang so nen Deppen mit nem Billig-Fully an der Ampel gesehen, der beim Losfahren wie ein Irrer in die Pedale trat - und optisch 80% der Energie verschwand in der Federung, das sah eher nach nem Heimtrainer aus als nach nem Fahrrad


----------



## Rabowke (8. Juli 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Nochmal zur Schaltung/Gänge: Du kannst aber Gänge bei dem Rad aber selber schalten, oder? ^^  das war jetzt was verwirrend mit "keine Schaltung"


Klar hat das eine Gangschaltung ... Shimano Alfine 8 Gang. Es gibt halt div. Modelle von Schindelhauer, das Siegfried hat z.B. keine Gangschaltung, d.h. nur ein Gang.

Leider hat meine Freundin mit ihrem Fahrrad, was die gleiche 8 Gang Schaltung besitzt, nicht soviel Glück ... die Schaltung selbst am Lenker klappert erbärmlich. Entweder falsch montiert oder defekt, denn da ich das baugleiche Modell habe und bei mir nichts klappert, muss also ein defekt vorliegen.

Nervt mich gerade ein wenig, denn für den Preis erwartet man etwas mehr ... vorallem muss ich jetzt wieder mit dem Ding durch halb Berlin fahren. 

Auch mein Fahrrad ist nicht ganz perfekt, wenn ich Schalte, ein paar mal trete, dann "kracht" es irgendwie ziemlich laut. Schalte ich einen Gang runter, dann wieder rauf, klappt es meistens. Dieses Krachen ist immer nach einem schalten ab dem 5. Gang ... und ein paar mal treten, d.h. also nicht unmittelbar direkt nach dem Gangwechsel.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Juli 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Klar hat das eine Gangschaltung ... Shimano Alfine 8 Gang. Es gibt halt div. Modelle von Schindelhauer, das Siegfried hat z.B. keine Gangschaltung, d.h. nur ein Gang.


 was ich meinte war nur, ob man am Lenker ne Schaltung hat oder ob die Gänge von allein schalten - so was gibt es nämlich auch, da schaltet das Rad von selber, sobald eine bestimmte Kraft in die Pedale gelegt wird. Das wäre für mich absolut nix.





> Auch mein Fahrrad ist nicht ganz perfekt, wenn ich Schalte, ein paar mal trete, dann "kracht" es irgendwie ziemlich laut. Schalte ich einen Gang runter, dann wieder rauf, klappt es meistens. Dieses Krachen ist immer nach einem schalten ab dem 5. Gang ... und ein paar mal treten, d.h. also nicht unmittelbar direkt nach dem Gangwechsel.



also doch nicht so dolle die super Schaltung...?    ich kenn das Prinzip der Schaltung nicht, aber da sind doch sicher immer noch Zahnräder mit im Spiel, oder? Vlt stimmt die Feinjustierung nicht, weil Du jetzt schon ein bisschen gefahren bist, da setzen sich dann gewisse Bauteile erst - mein MTB war vor ner Weile auch in einer großen Inspektion mit kompletter Neuinstellung der Schaltung, und heute "krachte" es dann ein wenig - Stellschraube 1/4 reingedreht, alles wieder butterweich. Das Zugkabel dehnt sich halt grad am Anfang noch nach.

Vlt isses aber auch eher was im Tretlager? ^^ 

Kannst ja mal bescheid geben, was Sache war.


----------



## Rabowke (9. Juli 2013)

Ich hab doch auch nie von der Schaltung geschwärmt? 

Da bin ich eh zu wenig Fachmann um zu wissen, welche Schaltung jetzt gut ist. Was ich immer noch sehr gut finde, ist dieser Gates Carbon Riemen. Uns wurde eh gesagt, dass wir nach 100km nochmal zur Inspektion (  ) kommen sollten, wobei mein Fahrradguru-Kumpel meinte, normalerweise soll man nach einem halben Jahr kommen.

Schauen wir mal ...


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juli 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich hab doch auch nie von der Schaltung geschwärmt?


 wie jetzt? Dieser Gates Carbon dinngsbums, das ist doch Antrieb/Schaltung...? ^^ das ist für mich eine Einheit, das gehört zusammen, da ja die Güte der Schaltung auch den Antrieb betrifft, also wie schnell geht der neue Gang rein und wie sauber usw. 




> Uns wurde eh gesagt, dass wir nach 100km nochmal zur Inspektion (  ) kommen sollten, wobei mein Fahrradguru-Kumpel meinte, normalerweise soll man nach einem halben Jahr kommen.


 Nach genau zB 6 Monaten oder ist doch unlogisch, da ist der eine 5000km gefahren, der andere 500 und der nächste nur 50... ^^ ne km-Angabe macht da schon mehr Sinn, da sich mechanische Teile halt nach einer gewissen Strecke setzen/dehen - nen Kalender haben die aber nicht dabei  Es kann natürlich sein, dass es bei einem "typischen Radler" idr ungefähr ein halbes Jahr dauert.

Aber ob 100km nicht zu wenig sind? Das zieht man ja als halbwegs fitter Mensch schon mit ner kleinen Wochenendtour + die Woche über normale Wege durch... aber es kann halt sein, dass es wegen der besonderen Technik wirklich nach 100km ansteht. 

Haste denn ein Tacho? 


Wobei, wenn ich überlege: bei mir, nachdem die Schaltung neu eingestellt wurde, also auch neue Kabel, muss ich nach ca 5-6 Fahrten nen Tick nachregulieren. Ich kann das selber, ein "Laie" müsste zur Werkstatt. Und die 5-6 Fahrten sind bei mir dann ca 100-150km (ich mache selten wirklich SEHR lange Touren, eher 5x 20 als 4x10 + 1x60), das käme also hin. Damals, als ich das MTB kaufte, hieß es wiederum, dass ich nach ca 500km mal reinschauen soll.


Aber an sich egal: geh halt spätestens nach 3 Monaten einfach mal hin, und wenn vorher was hakt, dann vorher.


----------



## pazzo76 (9. Juli 2013)

Muss was richtig stellen .. Aus zwei gründen 

A : da es stille Leser gibt die es Verleumdung nennen 
Und
B : da wenn ich ein Fehler mache dieses auch eingestehe 

Aber von vorne ..

Als ich zuschlagen wollte ging es doch nicht so wie gedacht .. 

Der war größer als gedacht und preislich lagen wir auseinander obwohl besprochen ... 

Nunja .. Meine Größe war zwischen zeitlich nicht mehr zu bekommen sodass ich doof da stand und bei sh via Facebook auf die dränen Drüse drückte .. Die haben ihre liste gewälzt und noch eins gefunden .. 


Soviel dazu ..

Wegen der Inspektion muss ich mich dahin gehend verbessern das durch die zahllosen Besuche bei Händlern ich hier aus dem Gedächtnis was durch einander brachte .. 

Bei sh Händler gibt es keine Lebenslange Wartung !


Aber wer zb ein cube Editor will mit dieser Option Wartung inkl geht zur Bike Fabrik in germersheim die bieten das an !

So hoffe nun alles richtig gemacht zu haben !

Bin nur ein Mensch


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juli 2013)

macht doch nix, wir sind hier nicht im Jura-Forum


----------



## Rabowke (10. Juli 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> wie jetzt? Dieser Gates Carbon dinngsbums, das ist doch Antrieb/Schaltung...? ^^ das ist für mich eine Einheit, das gehört zusammen, da ja die Güte der Schaltung auch den Antrieb betrifft, also wie schnell geht der neue Gang rein und wie sauber usw.


Nicht wirklich. Narbenschaltungen gibt es doch auch mit ordinärer Kette, oder irre ich mich da? Es wär mir neu, wenn eine "ordinäre" Shimano Narbenschaltung an diesen Gates Carbon Riemen gebunden wär. 




> Aber ob 100km nicht zu wenig sind? Das zieht man ja als halbwegs fitter Mensch schon mit ner kleinen Wochenendtour + die Woche über normale Wege durch... aber es kann halt sein, dass es wegen der besonderen Technik wirklich nach 100km ansteht.


Ich empfinde die 100km auch als zu wenig, allerdings kann ich mir vorstellen, dass das was mit diesem Riemen zutun hat. Denn das Hinterrad muss exakt eingespannt sein und der Riemen muss genau justiert sein ... so hab ich das jedenfalls in diversen Foren gelesen.

Wir sind gestern Abend nochmal 20km gefahren und das Problem mit dem Knacken ist bei mir weiterhin vorhanden, jetzt neu bei meiner Freundin und was mir gestern als neues Problem (  ) aufgefallen ist: Wenn ich eine relativ hohe Geschwindigkeit fahre, im "Leerlauf" bin, d.h. nicht trete, und über eine Bodenwelle fahre, hab ich das Gefühl, als ob der Gang rausspringt. D.h. es wird immer ein Gang weniger ... kA wie das beschreiben soll. Es gibt ein schleifendes Geräusch und wenn ich per Hand den besagten Gang runterschalte, fährt sich das Fahrrad wieder normal. 

Allerdings hat sich der Fahrradladen gestern noch gemeldet und meinte, die von mir beschriebenen Probleme sollten natürlich nicht sein und ich soll die Fahrräder umgehend vorbei bringen, die kümmern sich dann sofort darum. Mal davon ab, dass ich bei den Preisen der Fahrräder keine Probleme haben will, ist der Service bei Stilrad wirklich gut. 



> Haste denn ein Tacho?


Hehe ... nein. Darum mussten meine Freundin und ich auch breit grinsen, als der Verkäufer trocken meinte, kommen sie nach 100km nochmal zu uns! 

Ich hab mal geschaut wg. Tacho ... kabelgebundene sehen scheisse aus, kabellos, d.h. Funk, ist zu klobig und GPS Tachos, wo es kein Magnet als "Zähler" gibt, sind relativ klobig und ziemlich teuer.

Ich hab jetzt die Routen mit meinem iPhone aufgenommen und dann in Google Maps importiert, ob das jetzt 100% akkurat ist ist mir relativ egal, die grobe Gesamtzahl der gefahrenen km wird schon stimmen!  



> Aber an sich egal: geh halt spätestens nach 3 Monaten einfach mal hin, und wenn vorher was hakt, dann vorher.


 Ich muss halt nur einmal quer durch Berlin fahren ...


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juli 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich. Narbenschaltungen gibt es doch auch mit ordinärer Kette, oder irre ich mich da? Es wär mir neu, wenn eine "ordinäre" Shimano Narbenschaltung an diesen Gates Carbon Riemen gebunden wär.


 ach so, der Riemen ist also immer in der gleichen Position, die eigentliche Schaltung innen in der Nabe (ohne "r", solange man nicht mit nem Messer ne Ritze reinschneidet  ) ? is aber trotzdem komisch, wenn ein so edles Bike da muckt - jede 20€-Schaltung läuft sauber, wenn die korrekt eingestellt ist  




> Ich hab mal geschaut wg. Tacho ... kabelgebundene sehen scheisse aus, kabellos, d.h. Funk, ist zu klobig


 versteh ich jetzt nicht ^^  das bedeutet ja, dass die kabellosen okay aussehen, aber zu klobig sind...? Die, die ich kenne, sehen an sich immer gleich aus, egal ob mit oder ohne Kabel ^^  und die mit Funk sind jeweils genau gleichgroß ^^ 

Solche findest Du also zu häßlich: http://www.amazon.de/Sigma-Fahrrad-Computer-1009-schwarz/dp/B002NGZIRE oder CicloSport 10103300 CM 4.1 drahtloser Fahrradcomputer, silber: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit  oder Sigma Radcomputer BC 8.12 ATS, weiß, 08130: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit

Welchen mit Funk findest Du dann gut?




> Ich muss halt nur einmal quer durch Berlin fahren ...


 das musst Du ja so oder so   und wenn es zu zeitaufwendig ist, tut das BIke halt in ein Auto oder fahr ein Stück per SBahn oder so ^^


----------



## Lukecheater (10. Juli 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> l, ist der Service bei Stilrad wirklich gut.


 
Deswegen würde ich nie Fahrräder woanders als beim Fachhändler kaufen, da man hier dann auch irgendwann "seinen" Laden hat. Ich habe z.B. in einem Laden in dem mein MTB oft zur Reparatur war und meine Mutter dann ihr Fahrrad kaufte, eine kleine Handluftpumpe, die ich mir für 20€ dort kaufen wollte, einfach mal so kostenlos oben drauf bekommen.

Zu den Rädern: Wer kauft denn sowas? Naja jedem das Seine... Ich bin da bei Herbboy, ein Top-MTB wenn man viel in der Freizeit fährt -> ca. 800€; ein Top-Rennrad wenn man in der Freizeit viel fährt -> ca. 1200-1300€, wenn man sehr viel fährt vllt 500€ mehr. Crossrad irgendwo dazwischen. Nabenschaltung käme mir sowieso nie ins Haus, da merkt man, dass hier kein Sportler einkauft


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juli 2013)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Deswegen würde ich nie Fahrräder woanders als beim Fachhändler kaufen, da man hier dann auch irgendwann "seinen" Laden hat.


 tja, in Saarbrücken scheint die Welt wohl noch in Ordnung zu sein... hier in Köln haste es mit MTBs schwer bzw. solche Shop scheinen es auch schwer zu haben: 

Vor 22 Jahren Shop Nr 1, ca 4km entfernt: Kauf meines ersten "billigen" MTBs für 600DM, aber der Laden war eher ein "Hollandrad-Spezialst", von MTBs hatten die keine Ahnung... das Rad entsprach dann auch nicht mehr meinen Anforderungen, also....

Vor 18 Jahren Shop Nr.2, ca 6km entfernt und zu 90% auf MTB spezialisiert: zweites MTB, ein damals recht gutes (für nen Schüler) für UVP 1100DM von GT, dank Saisonende (Auslaufmodell) 800 DM. Der Laden machte aber 2 Jahre später zu, was ich erfahren hab, weil das Rad mir geklaut wurde und ich dort ein neues holen wollte - und da war halt nix mehr... 

Also: vor 16 Jahren Shop Nr.3 gefunden, auch ein MTB-Spezialist: ca. 5km entfernt, wieder ein GT für 1200DM, UVP 1400DM. Nach 3 Jahren war auch dieser Shop nicht mehr da... 

Vor 9-10 Jahren dann wollte ich ein neus MTB mit Federung, das war im Laufe der Zeit zum Standard geworden, das "alte" wollte ich als Straßenrad nutzen. Also neuen Shop gesucht, wir sind bei Shop Nr.4:.ca 12km entfernt, wenn man den kurzen weg quer durch die Kölner City nimmt, und echter MTB-Spezialist, die hatten "sogar" teure Rotwild-Boliden. Das war MTB Nr.3, das wurde dann nach wenigen Monaten geklaut, aber der Laden war mir einfach zu weit weg, also...

Vor 9-9,5 Jahren Shop Nummer 5 gesucht und nur 2km von mir entfernt gefunden, reiner MTB+Downhill-Spezialist, kleiner Laden in einer Nebenstraße, der hatte maximal 10 Räder im Laden stehen, mehr Platz gab es nicht - ich hab ein Scott MTB für 1000 statt 1400 Euro gekauft. 2 Jahre später: Laden weg, der wurde auch ca 2x im Jahr jeweils nachts ausgeraubt, die Versicherung wurde unbezahlbar... vom Service&co her brummte das Lädchen... 


Und nun? Es gibt im Umkreis von 15 Fahrminuten vier Läden bei mir, das sind aber alles so typische "Studentenrad"-Klitschen, aber MTBs oder gar Rennräder verkaufen die gar nicht, im Service kennen die zu 90% nur "Billig"-Räder bzw. haben Kunden, die nicht mitten in einer Steigung sauber schalten müssen...  ODER auch ca 15Min entfernt BOC24, eine Fahrrad-Kette - also Fahrrad-SHOP-Kette  Ich wollte vlt mal nen Laden im Kölner Süden ausprobieren, der sich seit vielen Jahren auch mit MTBs gut auskennen soll, der ist für mich aber sehr schlecht zu erreichen: mit Rad ca 25Min Richtung Süden, aber es gibt keine Süd-Nord-Verbindung per Bus/Bahn - ich muss also nach der Abgabe des Rads und zum Abholen des Rads erst in die Stadt und dann mit 2x umsteigen wieder raus aus der Stadt, macht ca ne Stunde Fahrt...


----------



## Lukecheater (10. Juli 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> t...


 
Das hört sich echt schlecht an. Also "meine" Radläden sind keine Spezialisten in dem Sinne, dass die nur einen bestimmten Typ führen, aber halt trotzdem gute Fachhändler die eigentlich nur gute Marken führen. Mein MTB ist von Felt (in weiß, Rabowke   ) und kommt von einem Fachhändler der ca. 1,5 km von mir entfernt ist. Der Kauf war vor so 7 Jahren (glaub ich) und den Laden gibts immer noch, der hat ziemlich gut beraten und war fachlich topp. Der Laden bei dem ich dann vor allem viel wegen Reparaturen war ist ca. 1km von mir entfernt (vllt 5min mit dem Rad) und war fachlich auch topp und hat sehr hochwertige Bikes geführt. Das Sortiment ähnlich wie dem vorherigen, also im Prinzip alles, aber hauptsächlich MTBs und Rennräder, also vor allem für Sportler interessant. Den Laden gibt es so nicht mehr, aber das nur weil sich die Besitzer zerstritten hatten und an der Stelle noch ein zweiter Fahrradladen entstanden ist (als es ist keiner weggefallen, sondern er heißt jetzt anders und es gibt noch einen zweiten) Dann gibt es so 2km von mir entfernt einen Fachhändler in so einem Szene/Studentenviertel (Saarbrücker Kultstadtteil: Das Einerseits-Andererseits-Viertel - SPIEGEL ONLINE wird auch im Artikel erwähnt) wo mein Vater schon vor 25 Jahren eingekauft hat und wo ich vor 15 Jahren mein erstes Kinderrad gekauft hab.
Hört sich wirklich besser an als bei dir


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juli 2013)

Es gibt hier auch einige "alteingesessene" Händler, aber die sind eben eher auf typische "Durchschnittsräder" geeicht. Köln ist halt eine Studentenstadt + viele Leute, die das Rad echt nur rein zweckmäßig brauchen und auch gar nicht wollen, dass es "zu gut" ist, da das dann eh nur geklaut wird    und ein MTB, das auch eines ist und nicht nur so aussieht, ist halt echt nur "nötig", wenn man Sport treiben will - und da gibt es wohl leider zu wenig Nachfrage... es kann sein, dass es doch passende Läden gibt, aber dann hab ich die noch nicht entdeckt - ich kenne lediglich EINEN reinrassigen Rennrad-Laden, der macht aber auch NUR das. Vermutlich sind auf der anderen Rheinseite einige , die auch mit MTB viel zu tun haben, denn von da aus ist man schnell im bergischen Land, was ja erst interessant wird für MTBs - da, wo ich wohne, ist es Uni-nah, und es gibt massenhaft grün, ABER eher Park/Stadtwald, wo man als MTB-Fahrer zwar genug Rampen und Hügel hat, aber als Spazierfahrer auch 20km mit einer Höhenmetersumme von 2 absolvieren kann...


----------



## pazzo76 (21. Juli 2013)

Wenn wir hier gerade von Händlern reden möchte ich bzgl. eines Schindelhauer Ladens euch nicht dessen "Service" vorenthalten..

Bike Boutique in Frankfurt.. echt Hammer der Laden.. an Aroganz nicht zu überbieten!!! Der GF ( mit 30iger Commerzbankfutzi welcher denkt er sei was besseres ) urteilt Kunden ab nach dem Geldbeutel.. Sprich nur wer im Porsche vorfährt ist würdig bei Ihm zu kaufen.. zumindest wurde dies so suggeriert.. 

Bin an den Laden von den Jungs von Schindelhauer verwiesen worden da dort noch mein Ludwig vorrätig gewesen wäre nachdem es bei dem anderen nicht geklappt hatte leider.. ( Preis war ja supi ) .. nunja habe dann mich dort hingewandt und als es um den Preis ging wurde mir gleich klar gemacht dass es nix gibt..... ok dachte ich mir scheisse aber is ja ausverkauft und somit keine gute ausgangsposition.. jedoch hatte ich die frechheit besessen nach wahnwitzigen 3% Skonto zu fragen bei barzahlung.. welche mir mit dem kommentar abgelehnt worden sind das dies ein edles bike mit einem gewissen understatement ist und man entweder quasi das geld hat oder nicht.. und das er ohnehin nicht glaubt das das rad zu mir passen würde da ich ja nach rabatt gefragt habe.. geil oder? 

diese anmassung von so einem rotzlöffel.. hoffe der schmiert mit seinem laden so ab wie seine ex firma die commerzbank.. 

aber dumm genug VISA zu akzeptieren wenn ich gekauft hätte.. !!!! heisst im klartext mir verwehrt er 3% skonto aber wenn ich mit visa gezahlt hätte die disagio von 3% hätte er gezahlt.. diese logik möchte ich verstehen können!!! aber klar füttert mit dem disagio seine ex firma.. 

nunja.. wer also herablassend behandelt werden möchte in einen versnobten laden im bänkerviertel von frankfurt von einem .. egal.. ist hier richtig.. ahnung hat er auch keine da bänker!!! nur so am rande.. ich musste ihm erklären das die anbauteile welche er überteuert vertickt nicht von SH ist sondern zb die schutzbleche von curana sind und im netz regulär für um die 40 euro zu haben sind und seine 90 euro total überzogen sind.. auch die 80 euro für die skinlight sind mit 80 euro 20 euro teuerer als bei amazon.. aber seine kunden müssen ja nicht aufs geld schauen.. 

ende vom lied war OT das er sich das rad sonst wo hinschieben soll und ich gerne auf 2014 warten kann aber es nicht nötig habe so einen vogel zu unterstützen..

 

also kann nur abraten von dem laden.. 

der ordnunghalber sei aber ausdrücklich erwähnt das es sich hierbei um den GF und sein Laden es geht und nicht um die Ware! selbst seine MA können nichts dafür und ich kann nicht ausschliessen das es dort nette und gute leute gibt aber der GF geht garnicht!


----------



## MisterSmith (21. Juli 2013)

pazzo76 schrieb:


> ...ich musste ihm erklären das die anbauteile welche er überteuert vertickt nicht von SH ist sondern zb die schutzbleche von curana sind und im netz regulär für um die 40 euro zu haben sind und seine 90 euro total überzogen sind.. auch die 80 euro für die skinlight sind mit 80 euro 20 euro teuerer als bei amazon.. aber seine kunden müssen ja nicht aufs geld schauen..


Naja, also das die Preise bei den Produkten von Amazon meistens günstiger als die in den Geschäften sind, ist aber meistens die Regel. 

Zumindest bei deinem zweiten Beispiel mit den 20 Euro Unterschied, dies ist ja selbst bei Filialen wie z. B. OBI und deren Produkten der Fall.


----------



## pazzo76 (21. Juli 2013)

ich akzeptiere das ein ladengeschäft mehr aufwand hat in form von miete etc.. jedoch dem kunden es so verkaufen zu wollen das die teile exclusive ware von SH ist und daher der preis kommt ist fadenscheinig! bzw einfache inkompetenz.. oder kundenverarsche..

aber ich sagte ihm dann freundlich das ich auf die anbauteile verzichte da ich den mehrpreis nicht gerechtfertigt fand .. 

zudem man bedenke das er selbst wenn er bisschen dem internetpreis entgegen kommen wäre er immernnoch gewinn gemacht hätte..

aber hier sah ich die bloss raffgier..

ich sage immer leben und leben lassen aber verarschen lasse ich mich nicht.. zudem amazon meiner meinung nach eine vertretbare vergleichsplattform ist bei deren auch andere ladengeschäfte verkaufen..


----------

